# My pet mouse died suddenly



## Nezumi123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello,
My pet mouse died suddenly while I was away and a pet sitter was watching him. He never showed any signs off illness since I had him. He was getting older but that is it. Has anyone every experienced this?
Thank you


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

sorry to here that. mice being prey animals will try to hide being ill or getting old, so quite often an old mouse will look find and one day suddenly die.


----------

